

Advice from the London Underground (Subway) to iOS6 users. - damian2000
https://twitter.com/e_kaspersky/status/249419577971318784

======
epo
London Overground. Also no attribution for the originator which appears to be
[https://twitter.com/binny_uk/status/248824180395614208/photo...](https://twitter.com/binny_uk/status/248824180395614208/photo/1)
some 2 days earlier

